# Slab Crappie Tactics For Smith Mountain Lake



## tanyahalette (Nov 4, 2008)

The Blue Ridge Mountains of southwestern Virginia, Smith Mountain Lake And from a crappie angler's point of view, the structure of the lake makes things a little easier than in some lakes. Crappie are cover-loving, schooling fish. Water depths in excess of 40 to 50 feet where predator fish can slip in below them are not very favorable to long life spans for crappie.
-------------------------
tanyahalette
buzz marketing


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

So....... :-?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

:spam:


----------

